# Ruffed Grouse



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

All I said was "Ruffed Grouse" and the do-do hit the fan! Sheesh!


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Pine Hen, Sage Hen, Prairie Chicken, Forest Grouse..... but not Ruffed Grouse!


----------



## Frank M (Jul 28, 2021)

I use the term, since that what they are. But it’s not common to hear, for sure.

I’ve lived in places where they most often were called partridge, and saying “roughed grouse“ would get a stare or comment. But that’s what they are, roughed grouse.

Speaking of which, last elk archery I saw about 60 roughed grouse and about 10 blue or mountain grouse. This year, same area hunted, 2 roughed and 1 mountain grouse.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Frank M said:


> Speaking of which, last elk archery I saw about 60 roughed grouse and about 10 blue or mountain grouse. This year, same area hunted, 2 roughed and 1 mountain grouse.


Remember now they are no longer blues or mountain grouse they are dusky grouse


----------



## Frank M (Jul 28, 2021)

Critter said:


> Remember now they are no longer blues or mountain grouse they are dusky grouse


Indeed. Thanks. I only saw one dusky this year.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

What am I missing? Another thread below up from a simple difference in common names?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

backcountry said:


> What am I missing? Another thread below up from a simple difference in common names?


I've got no idea, it was his first post, and his second post is right below it.

Unless he has another user name and is trolling us.


----------



## Old Cowboy (Oct 19, 2021)

Ya gotta explain for us old folks. Whatcha gettin' at?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have three string trimmers.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have three string trimmers.


I got new slippers.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, I only have 2 string trimmers, but I have 2 blowers !!


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"The Sibley Guide to Birds" lists a Ruffed Grouse.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The bot wars have now consumed Sibley. Granted that was probably a better comment for an NPR forum than a hunting one. 

I wonder if some bored Russian is curious to see if he can divide America by creating fights over bird names? The history books of the future are sure going to be interesting.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I saw an Ivory billed woodpecker the other day.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Could David Allen Sibley be wrong? He goes with "Ruffed Grouse".


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sibley is a commie so he's always wrong


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I have a client in Sibley, IA. Is that what we’re talking about?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Heavy drinking and keyboards do not mix well…


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I will have to admit I do drink quite a bit. (Diet Shasta Cola) I said what I said and I am sticking to it! You can like it or lump it!


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"But that’s what they are, roughed grouse. " Frank knows.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just call them "DINNER". That's the proper name. They taste like rattlesnake.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just free range chickens.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

taxidermist said:


> I just call them "DINNER". That's the proper name. They taste like rattlesnake.


Hmmm..... well I never ate rattlesnake. We used to get some grouse while up deer hunting. Yes it was dinner.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Frank M said:


> I use the term, since that what they are. But it’s not common to hear, for sure.
> 
> I’ve lived in places where they most often were called partridge, and saying “roughed grouse“ would get a stare or comment. But that’s what they are, roughed grouse.
> 
> Speaking of which, last elk archery I saw about 60 roughed grouse and about 10 blue or mountain grouse. This year, same area hunted, 2 roughed and 1 mountain grouse.


No, they are called ruffed grouse. A "roughed grouse" is a grouse that takes a full choke load of 7 1/2 shot at 5 yards.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Nope, Ruffed Grouse


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I saw an Ivory billed woodpecker the other day.


Uh....in Utah? Uh...you need to fill out a coupla rare bird reports. I have the forms.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Uh....in Utah? Uh...you need to fill out a coupla rare bird reports. I have the forms.


It was stuffed and in a museum. Does that count?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> It was stuffed and in a museum. Does that count?


As much as the wolves in Hogle Zoo count in our wolf picture thread 

Oh... and the Ptarmigan under the counter at Cabelas.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> It was stuffed and in a museum. Does that count?


No, and thanks, I got enough bird watching paperwork from the 2021/2022 Christmas Bird Count.

You could take a pic, Photoshop the Ivory-billed and send it to me. I can insert the pic in some quakie tree pic try to enter it in the Christmas Bird Count.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> As much as the wolves in Hogle Zoo count in our wolf picture thread
> 
> Oh... and the Ptarmigan under the counter at Cabelas.
> 
> -DallanC


What's a "Ptarmigan"?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> No, and thanks, I got enough bird watching paperwork from the 2021/2022 Christmas Bird Count.
> 
> You could take a pic, Photoshop the Ivory-billed and send it to me. I can insert the pic in some quakie tree pic try to enter it in the Christmas Bird Count.


No can do on the stuffed Ivorybill, but I did get a picture of an eagle stealing a buddy's trout while he was napping a few days ago. Would that help?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> What's a "Ptarmigan"?


Chameleon Grouse 

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was talking to a guy a while back who kept calling them “tuh-margin” so there’s that


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Them ruffies can be mean little fellers....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh... thats nothing, check out the european Capercaillies grouse. Those **** things will fly down and pick a literal fight with you:









In Soviet Russia, Grouse Hunts You!


These are european grouse are called Capercaillies and are super aggressive and fearless. There is no end of hilarious encounters people have with the mean SOBs. -DallanC




www.utahwildlife.net





-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm still confused by this thread. It's supposedly about grouse but the man clearly threw a dodo into a fan and that's getting no attention. Yet another example of how few COs we have.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"All I said was "Ruffed Grouse" and the do-do hit the fan! Sheesh!"

Could David Allen Sibley be wrong?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

…🙄


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"Uh....in Utah? Uh...you need to fill out a coupla rare bird reports. I have the forms. "

The Sibley Guide To Birds shows the Ruffed Grouse coming down into Utah. Could Sibley be wrong? Hey I have lived here a good many years. We always see them up deer hunting.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

🍿 This is my favorite thread


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Wife just went to LR window and said there was 2 big ol Ruffed Grouse out here under the bird feeder.


----------

